# living in paphos



## nacho2683 (Apr 1, 2015)

hi.im new to this forum and this is my first post.I move to Paphos this july to live.Do I have to fill in any forms or get permission to live there ? I will be living there permanently for the forseable future,also do I need permission to do voluntary work.thanks


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

nacho2683 said:


> hi.im new to this forum and this is my first post.I move to Paphos this july to live.Do I have to fill in any forms or get permission to live there ? I will be living there permanently for the forseable future,also do I need permission to do voluntary work.thanks


You need to get an appointment with immigration in Paphos. When you are there and book the time you will get a list of documents you need depending on your status, retired, employed etc. Then you collect the documents and go to your appointment. Normally you get your permission to stay directly. It cost 20 €. No permission needed for voluntary or other work.

Anders


----------



## nacho2683 (Apr 1, 2015)

cheers for the reply Baywatch much appreciated.will I need a Cypriot driving licence or can I drive on my uk one ?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

nacho2683 said:


> cheers for the reply Baywatch much appreciated.will I need a Cypriot driving licence or can I drive on my uk one ?


You should be able. If you had from another EU country you could drive until it expires but UK have not the same license. I think it depends on what type it is


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You can drive on your UK license until the picture part expires.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> You can drive on your UK license until the picture part expires.


Is the picture still stapled on the document


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Nacho 2683. May I suggest that you do a little researh into Cyprus. There are so many questions that you will need to ask. It appears the you do not even have the basic knowledge about the country. Google your questions. Look in various sites.

Have you ever visited Cyprus?

Once you have all the facts come back to us with the relevant questions.

Good luck


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> Nacho 2683. May I suggest that you do a little researh into Cyprus. There are so many questions that you will need to ask. It appears the you do not even have the basic knowledge about the country. Google your questions. Look in various sites.
> 
> Have you ever visited Cyprus?
> 
> ...


Sorry but I can't see the problem with his questions, they are very relevant


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

expatme said:


> Nacho 2683. May I suggest that you do a little researh into Cyprus. There are so many questions that you will need to ask. It appears the you do not even have the basic knowledge about the country. Google your questions. Look in various sites.
> 
> Have you ever visited Cyprus?
> 
> ...


What do you think the OP is doing? Asking questions on a forum is part of doing research. 
And what's more, it's what the forum is for!


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

I agree entirely with what you say. However I have lived in many overses countries. Before I went I studied the culture,law,people and basic living standards. I was only trying to be helpful.

It appears that the OP has done no research?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> I agree entirely with what you say. However I have lived in many overses countries. Before I went I studied the culture,law,people and basic living standards. I was only trying to be helpful.
> 
> It appears that the OP has done no research?


Perhaps he has not lived overseas before. If you don't want to answer his questions, OK, but let others do.

There is a lot of info on Google, unfortunately half of it is wrong, so asking in a forum is a good idea


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and also to Cyprus this summer. 
As Veronica stays you can continue to use your UK driving license until the photograph on the card expires. When the time comes it's very easy to change to a Cypriot driving license. 
With regards to immigration you don't have to do anything for 90 days but it's best to put the wheels in motion by going to the immigration office beforehand and making an appointment and you will be given a list of documents to take with you. 
If you do a search on this forum pages 1-6 you may find lots of other useful topics about eg health, renting, bringing a vehicle etc. that have been discussed since the beginning of the year.

Any other questions - just ask!


----------



## nacho2683 (Apr 1, 2015)

thanks Baywatch must appreciated


----------



## nacho2683 (Apr 1, 2015)

I have been to Cyprus many many times. I wouldn't just up sticks and move to another country without visiting it before I do.i have done a lot of research and spoken to many expats and Cypriots about Cyprus.i have been given different answers to my question of do I need permission to live in Cyprus so I thought I would ask on here but I don't think will bother again if this is the type of snotty reply one gets,oh and yes I have done plenty of research !


----------



## nacho2683 (Apr 1, 2015)

thanks talagirl for your reply very much appreciated


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

nacho2683 said:


> I have been to Cyprus many many times. I wouldn't just up sticks and move to another country without visiting it before I do.i have done a lot of research and spoken to many expats and Cypriots about Cyprus.i have been given different answers to my question of do I need permission to live in Cyprus so I thought I would ask on here but I don't think will bother again if this is the type of snotty reply one gets,oh and yes I have done plenty of research !


Most people on this forum are friendly and helpful but as ever one or two come across badly. Don't let it put you off, they are definitely the minority 😉


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

nacho2683 said:


> I have been to Cyprus many many times. I wouldn't just up sticks and move to another country without visiting it before I do.i have done a lot of research and spoken to many expats and Cypriots about Cyprus.i have been given different answers to my question of do I need permission to live in Cyprus so I thought I would ask on here but I don't think will bother again if this is the type of snotty reply one gets,oh and yes I have done plenty of research !


Don't go down the road that say you can stay without a residence permit, no one checks. I know that many people that stay 8-9 months per year and the rest outside Cyprus dont bother. Meaning that they officially stay in their home country, using healthcare etc. And use the EHIC card here. But this is illegal. For my countrymen it is illegal in both countries, I don't know about UK
The process of getting a "yellow slip" is very simple, it is a one time thing and it is only 20€. And it comes with so many advantages. Lower tax, cheap public healthcare etc.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

nacho2683 said:


> I have been to Cyprus many many times. I wouldn't just up sticks and move to another country without visiting it before I do.i have done a lot of research and spoken to many expats and Cypriots about Cyprus.i have been given different answers to my question of do I need permission to live in Cyprus so I thought I would ask on here but I don't think will bother again if this is the type of snotty reply one gets,oh and yes I have done plenty of research !


Please accept my apologies if I have caused you to be put off in any way. I did not mean for that to happen. My intention was for you to do a little more research, that's all.

Do carry on and ask your questions.

All the best for you future plans.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

We did our homework before we emigrated to Cyprus and it certainly paid off - particularly with regards to personal finances. 

Now we have been back for over a year we are in a position where we can review everything eg Do we want to remain in our current accommodation?, Shall we upgrade our vehicle?, Where is the best place to invest?

One thing we have done is paid for a funeral plan which is applicable to whomever pops off first. It is valid for all EU countries. Two reasons for doing it - peace of mind as all it will take is one phone call to organise everything and also we're not affected by price increases.


----------

